# Hill climbing



## Cuchilo (30 Jul 2013)

Especially the one in Richmond park ( clock wise ) .
By the time I get to the top I am in first gear and pulling wheelies trying to get the bike to the top . I drop my gears down as I go up the hill when I feel my legs start to struggle . Am I doing something wrong as I am totally knackered when I get to the top where as others just pick up the pace and carry on .


----------



## Shut Up Legs (30 Jul 2013)

Just keep doing it, it gets easier with time . One tip: as you ride up a hill, try dropping to lower gears just before your legs start to struggle with the current gear, as this makes the transition easier.


----------



## gaz (30 Jul 2013)

As victor said, drop the gears before you are struggling, you want to try and keep a good cadence, most say around 90rpm but really it's what ever is comfortable for you.

At the top, you need to take a deep breath of MTFU and just power up to a higher speed, once you get to it, it's easy to hold again.


----------



## TheJDog (30 Jul 2013)

It might be easier to stand up and do a low cadence in a higher gear than to keep up the high cadence seated when the going gets as steep as Broomfield. 

I remember the first time I did it it seemed steep and endless. Now I wonder what the fuss was :S


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (31 Jul 2013)

I don't know the hill in Richmond Park so can't comment on that, but, a rule I follow is not to change gear whilst climbing. Select your gear just before you hit the bottom of the hill, comes with practice to gauge the right one but doesn't take long. If it's a short sharp climb, out of the saddle all the way, a long less-of-a-gradient hill in the saddle, differing grades means in and out to suit, but always in the same gear.


----------



## HLaB (31 Jul 2013)

MickeyBlueEyes said:


> I don't know the hill in Richmond Park so can't comment on that, but, a rule I follow is not to change gear whilst climbing. Select your gear just before you hit the bottom of the hill, comes with practice to gauge the right one but doesn't take long. If it's a short sharp climb, out of the saddle all the way, a long less-of-a-gradient hill in the saddle, differing grades means in and out to suit, but always in the same gear.


Whilst I mostly agree and do think its good to get in the right gear before a hill on a long climb I find it better to get in the habit of changing up as you stand up/ the going get easier, to have gears to fall back on as you sit down/ the going gets tough. IME and it may only be psycological running out of gears when you need them is like hitting a wall. The process is easier said than done though to ensure a smooth transition through the gears.


----------



## idlecyclist (31 Jul 2013)

Cuchilo said:


> Especially the one in Richmond park ( clock wise ) .


 
I go Anti-Clock, that way i get to ride down the hill you're struggling with. (not much help I know  )


----------



## Cuchilo (31 Jul 2013)

Is it not as tough getting up the one on the other side of the park then ?


----------



## Sittingduck (31 Jul 2013)

Cuchilo said:


> Is it not as tough getting up the one on the other side of the park then ?



Ride round A/C and find out ;-)

My strategy for Broomfield is not to overcook the approach, unless theres a rare tailwind. When it gets going Get out of the saddle for maybe 10 secs then sit back down for 10...


----------



## lukesdad (31 Jul 2013)

There are hills in Richmond park ?


----------



## Sittingduck (31 Jul 2013)

lukesdad said:


> There are hills in Richmond park ?



Legend tells of them LD.
I may ride over there this evening, in search of adventure!


----------



## lukesdad (31 Jul 2013)

Sittingduck said:


> Legend tells of them LD.
> I may ride over there this evening, in search of adventure!


Lol


----------



## cd365 (31 Jul 2013)

Hills get easier with more practice, I used to hate them but see them as a challenge now


----------



## Tyke (31 Jul 2013)

HLaB said:


> Whilst I mostly agree and do think its good to get in the right gear before a hill on a long climb I find it better to get in the habit of changing up as you stand up/ the going get easier, to have gears to fall back on as you sit down/ the going gets tough. IME and it may only be psycological running out of gears when you need them is like hitting a wall. The process is easier said than done though to ensure a smooth transition through the gears.


Fully with you on this it`s always good to get the gears back as you climb and the higher gear helps to stop you spinning when standing up.


----------



## ColinJ (31 Jul 2013)

lukesdad said:


> There are hills in Richmond park ?


I was wondering about that too! 

Ah - there are 2 hills per 7 mile lap, with about 300 ft of climbing, so not extremely hilly, but not flat either ...


----------



## HLaB (31 Jul 2013)

lukesdad said:


> There are hills in Richmond park ?


Lol I didnt want to say it first but it looked flat from the profile


----------



## thefollen (31 Jul 2013)

I'd say find a gear you feel comfortable with then get yourself into a good rhythm. When climbing I find myself mumble-singing a song of sorts and time the pedals accordingly. Whatever gets you in the zone. Also have the mentality of 'that hill ain't got nothing on me, I'm smashing it today!'. All in the head.

You do ride with SPDs also? Makes climbing a lot nicer.


----------



## Sittingduck (31 Jul 2013)

Inspired by this thread I just went to Rich P and smashed a PB!


----------



## jowwy (31 Jul 2013)

ColinJ said:


> I was wondering about that too!
> 
> Ah - there are 2 hills per 7 mile lap, with about 300 ft of climbing, so not extremely hilly, but not flat either ...


Im sorry but thats not hills - its a couple of sleeping policman


----------



## ColinJ (31 Jul 2013)

jowwy said:


> Im sorry but thats not hills - its a couple of sleeping policman


I _know_ what hills are - here's the profile of a little ride round this area ...


----------



## Hill Wimp (31 Jul 2013)

lukesdad said:


> There are hills in Richmond park ?


 

London Mountains !!!!


----------



## Hill Wimp (31 Jul 2013)

cd365 said:


> Hills get easier with more practice, I used to hate them but see them as a challenge now


 


Im holding you to this


----------



## Sittingduck (31 Jul 2013)

Don't listen to these bores, OP. The hilly bits in the park are enough to get a sweat going, that's for sure!


----------



## jowwy (31 Jul 2013)

ColinJ said:


> I _know_ what hills are - here's the profile of a little ride round this area ...
> 
> View attachment 27051


they are proper hills colinj - reminds me of my weekend rides around the welsh valleys


----------



## lukesdad (31 Jul 2013)

jowwy said:


> Im sorry but thats not hills - its a couple of sleeping policman


Phew I'm glad about.... Thought for a moment it was a profile of my Missus !


----------



## lukesdad (31 Jul 2013)

Sittingduck said:


> Don't listen to these bores, OP. The hilly bits in the park are enough to get a sweat going, that's for sure!


Don't listen to his old bollox he does half a dozen laps for a warm up.


----------



## PK99 (31 Jul 2013)

ColinJ said:


> I was wondering about that too!
> 
> Ah - there are 2 hills per 7 mile lap, with about 300 ft of climbing, so not extremely hilly, but not flat either ...


 

In at Robin hood gate
left up Broomfield to the roundabout at Kingston gate, swing round and back over.
Round the park
Double bump again
Repeat
= good workout


----------



## Sittingduck (31 Jul 2013)

Not a chance LD... 2 laps and I'm bored. I do variations and use the cut through towards the 'Ballet school' to spice things up, heh. Check it out, my exciting route, this arvo: http://app.strava.com/activities/71199501


----------



## lukesdad (31 Jul 2013)

Sittingduck said:


> Not a chance LD... 2 laps and I'm bored. I do variations and use the cut through towards the 'Ballet school' to spice things up, heh. Check it out, my exciting route, this arvo: http://app.strava.com/activities/71199501


Col du Broomfield! Pmsl


----------



## ColinJ (31 Jul 2013)

PK99 said:


> In at Robin hood gate
> left up Broomfield to the roundabout at Kingston gate, swing round and back over.
> Round the park
> Double bump again
> ...


Pee-taking aside - circuits of Richmond Park are probably the kind of thing I'd really enjoy! 

I love the hills round here but they are a bit severe and sometimes I'd like some flatter roads to have a good go at. The only flattish roads here are the busy valley A-roads.


----------



## gaz (31 Jul 2013)

cd365 said:


> Hills get easier with more practice, I used to hate them but see them as a challenge now


They never get easier, you only go faster.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (31 Jul 2013)

ColinJ said:


> I love the hills round here but they are a bit severe and sometimes I'd like some flatter roads to have a good go at.


 
But then you would end up like potsy and you don't want that


----------



## gaz (31 Jul 2013)

ColinJ said:


> I _know_ what hills are - here's the profile of a little ride round this area ...
> 
> View attachment 27051


Honest sir, we have hills in London, you just need to go south a bit.





Total ascent 3500ft
min elevation 221ft
max elevation 900ft
41 mile ride.

and all of that with in 12 miles of my house in south London


----------



## lukesdad (1 Aug 2013)

Up and down the downs 10 times Gaz ?


----------



## Cuchilo (1 Aug 2013)

gaz said:


> Honest sir, we have hills in London, you just need to go south a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Where is that ? I want to avoid it


----------



## vickster (1 Aug 2013)

Surrey hills? South Downs?

I did Sutton to Eastbourne recently, 71 miles, 3700 ft of climbing, almost killed me! Did have to walk up a few of the really steep bits 

If you like hills, take the bike to Guildford!


----------



## phil_hg_uk (1 Aug 2013)

Come and live in yorkshire, I cant go anywhere round here without climbing hills, good job I like em


----------



## lukesdad (1 Aug 2013)

vickster said:


> Surrey hills? South Downs?
> 
> I did Sutton to Eastbourne recently, 71 miles, 3700 ft of climbing, almost killed me! Did have to walk up a few of the really steep bits
> 
> If you like hills, take the bike to Guildford!


Go a few more stops on the train and petersfield is even better.


----------



## Rob3rt (1 Aug 2013)

vickster said:


> Surrey hills? South Downs?
> 
> I did Sutton to Eastbourne recently, 71 miles, 3700 ft of climbing, almost killed me! Did have to walk up a few of the really steep bits
> 
> If you like hills, take the bike to Guildford!


 

I'd have called that fairly flat, little bit bumpy, if you consider it as ft per mile  The reality is that the hills could be grouped together so there may have been 1 or 2 real hills and then a mostly flat ride.


----------



## gaz (1 Aug 2013)

lukesdad said:


> Up and down the downs 10 times Gaz ?


 
lol no. No overlaps of hills, all different ones.



Cuchilo said:


> Where is that ? I want to avoid it


 
North downs.


----------



## vickster (1 Aug 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> I'd have called that fairly flat, little bit bumpy, if you consider it as ft per mile  The reality is that the hills could be grouped together so there may have been 1 or 2 real hills and then a mostly flat ride.


I expect you are rather younger, lighter, and fitter than me. It was also pushing 30 deg and the furthest I had ever ridden. So I felt I'd achieved something. So thanks for pi@@ing on my parade!

https://www.strava.com/activities/68759897


----------



## ColinJ (1 Aug 2013)

phil_hg_uk said:


> But then you would end up like potsy and you don't want that


Have you compared our mileages over the past 3 years ... 

I aspire to doing 5,000+ mile years again. (Even if most of them _are_ flat! )


----------



## phil_hg_uk (1 Aug 2013)

ColinJ said:


> Have you compared our mileages over the past 3 years ...
> 
> I aspire to doing 5,000+ mile years again. (Even if most of them _are_ flat! )


 

Quality over quantity Colin 

I find that just going out doing high mileage does nothing for my fitness, but if I make sure I mix in some steep hills I get fitter much faster.

In July I have done 660 miles and I have made sure most of them are hilly, as a result I am going up the hills in the next highest chain ring. The other day I did Dacre Banks in the middle chain ring, a couple of months ago I could only just get up it in the granny ring and I find myself in the big chain ring for almost all my rides these days.


----------



## ColinJ (1 Aug 2013)

phil_hg_uk said:


> Quality over quantity Colin
> 
> I find that just going out doing high mileage does nothing for my fitness, but if I make sure I mix in some steep hills I get fitter much faster.


I do like the hills, but at the moment there are many days when I could manage a flat ride but a hilly ride would finish me off!


----------



## jayonabike (1 Aug 2013)

Profile of the chiltern 100 mile route I did a couple of months ago. Proper hills.


----------



## thefollen (1 Aug 2013)

Sittingduck said:


> Not a chance LD... 2 laps and I'm bored. I do variations and use the cut through towards the 'Ballet school' to spice things up, heh. Check it out, my exciting route, this arvo: http://app.strava.com/activities/71199501


 
Cracking time there. Haven't tried a clockwise timed lap yet. Traffic (and Police) permitting, you can absolutely smash it down Sawyers!

Went down it last week on a ride coming back from Box Hill, very good fun.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (1 Aug 2013)

ColinJ said:


> I do like the hills, but at the moment there are many days when I could manage a flat ride but a hilly ride would finish me off!


 

All in good time Colin 

I was aiming for 1000 miles in july and that would have been double my best ever mileage but I can live with 660 miles.

I had to have a few days off the bike as my legs were starting to hurt and then the rain came back  and of course it is getting dark earlier now as well which is a pain, but if you consider I had only done 898 miles for the rest of the year up to the beginning of july it isn't too bad.

I have just changed my tyres to Pro 4's and with that and me been much fitter I have added 1mph to my average speed, also my new custom built wheels will be here next week so they should help a little bit as well.


----------



## oldroadman (1 Aug 2013)

There are two basic kinds of hills, short and sharp (say, under 1km) and longer steadier gradients. Of course long and steep can happen as well!
But, on short sharp ones a slightly higer gear and out of the saddle may be best, depending on how fast you want to go, longer ones sit in the saddle and turn at a good cadence using an appropriate gear and changing when you need to maintain the cadence. Leaving it on one gear can be a painful mistake.
All that said, if the steep hill in RP is a problem, start steady on a lowish gear, settle into a cadence, and change gear to maintain it. Little tip, once over the creat, keep the cadence going and change into higher gears, push even harder. This will hurt but the speed will come up almost immediately and allow you to settle into a decent pace which helps recovery from the effort.
Everyone is right, climbing brings fitness up fast, as does interval training. Long steady rides are teaching your body to sit on the bike for extended periods and burn fuel efficiently.
Pro training is long rides (5 hours or more) with periods of intense effort, either climbing hard or some intervals to work on fitness as well as stamina and conditioning. And not too much food to encourage weight loss, something that will improve climbing more than anything alse. See Messrs Wiggins and Froome as good examples of the extreme end of this.


----------



## ColinJ (1 Aug 2013)

jayonabike said:


> Profile of the chiltern 100 mile route I did a couple of months ago. Proper hills.
> 
> View attachment 27066


Did you go caving by bike? (Many sections of the route appear to be 50 metres below sea level!)


----------



## earth (1 Aug 2013)

If you find a hill difficult find another hill - a bigger one!

Whether you manage the bigger hill or not, the first one will become easier.


----------



## Sittingduck (1 Aug 2013)

thefollen said:


> Cracking time there. Haven't tried a clockwise timed lap yet. Traffic (and Police) permitting, you can absolutely smash it down Sawyers!
> 
> Went down it last week on a ride coming back from Box Hill, very good fun.



Aye, Sawyers with the usual tailwind is nice when there isnt much traffic or five-0 lurking at Sheen RAB. I saw one lurking at the top if Broomfield yesterday which seems a pointless spot and one had chased and caught a mamil by the hot dog stand at Spankers hill... the mamil looked like he was happy to argue his case, pointlessly imho.


----------



## DWiggy (1 Aug 2013)

I try and keep calm on a hill, don't over think it, keep your breathing steady and spin those legs in an easy gear works for me!


----------



## phil_hg_uk (1 Aug 2013)

DWiggy said:


> I try and keep calm on a hill, don't over think it, keep your breathing steady and spin those legs in an easy gear works for me!


 

I have started using a gear slightly higher than I think I need, for instance there is a big hill that I do on my normal evening ride and where I used to do it in granny gear I tried it in the middle ring the other day and actually found it slightly easier once I got into a rhythm at a good speed. My head was saying "are you bonkers doing this" but my body was going for it.


----------



## Mickthemove (1 Aug 2013)

I had my first experience of hills on the Cheshire Cat a month back and could not believe how tough a proper climb could be!( i walked most of them), since then i am obsessed by the buggars and have done ditchling beacon, monsal head and mam tor and this weekend will attempt the cat and fiddle! I know that some people could push the bike up quicker than i go but the pleasure a hill gives me at the top is worth it! BTW i have only been riding for 9 weeks and weigh over 120 KG(was 133) and the wrong side of 44 years old


----------



## Cuchilo (3 Aug 2013)

idlecyclist said:


> I go Anti-Clock, that way i get to ride down the hill you're struggling with. (not much help I know  )


I tried that way around today after going clockwise and going up the hill twice as fast as normal .... I wont do that again ! Anti clockwise is a lot easier but you could have warned me about the turn as you go down that hill


----------



## tug benson (3 Aug 2013)

I can`t really attack on hills, i just really go at my own pace, if i feel ok then i`ll get out the saddle and push a bit, i do cycle a lot of hills but i don`t have very good times on them, being a bigger lad it isn`t about times with me, it`s about just getting to the top of the bloody things


----------



## jdtate101 (4 Aug 2013)

Now this is a proper route profile if we're talking hills (or mountains in this case!)


----------



## Cuchilo (4 Aug 2013)

Can we have some pie charts please , these linier charts are getting so last week


----------



## Mickthemove (4 Aug 2013)

Snake pass today! The thrill at the top was stunning, although I failed on a pile of 16-18 percent climbs out of little valleys , it will just may me go back and try them again when I have lost the extra little person I seem to carry with me up the hills! (4 stone of redundant blubber)


----------



## Hill Wimp (4 Aug 2013)

I have now managed all 4 of my local er .... hillocks which had up till yesterday defeated me. I had a bike fit and got some gear changing and climb approaching tips from a pro. Made all the difference to me.


----------



## Andrew_P (4 Aug 2013)

jdtate101 said:


> Now this is a proper route profile if we're talking hills (or mountains in this case!)



That's my commute, although just the short winter version.


----------



## lukesdad (4 Aug 2013)

Andrew_P said:


> That's my commute, although just the short winter version.


Do you work in mountain rescue ?


----------



## nickyboy (5 Aug 2013)

Mickthemove said:


> I had my first experience of hills on the Cheshire Cat a month back and could not believe how tough a proper climb could be!( i walked most of them), since then i am obsessed by the buggars and have done ditchling beacon, monsal head and mam tor and this weekend will attempt the cat and fiddle! I know that some people could push the bike up quicker than i go but the pleasure a hill gives me at the top is worth it! BTW i have only been riding for 9 weeks and weigh over 120 KG(was 133) and the wrong side of 44 years old


 

If you managed to get up Mam Tor then Cat and Fiddle will feel like a gentle downhill ride! If you've only been riding for 9 weeks you still have a lot of fitness improvement to go so you can expect to get much better on the hills. I have sadly "plateaued"


----------



## Mickthemove (5 Aug 2013)

nickyboy said:


> If you managed to get up Mam Tor then Cat and Fiddle will feel like a gentle downhill ride! If you've only been riding for 9 weeks you still have a lot of fitness improvement to go so you can expect to get much better on the hills. I have sadly "plateaued"


 
Cheers Nickyboy, got it mixed up, it was snake pass at the weekend then Mam tor with a nasty one at Charlesworth before them both, Safe to say Snake pass was the most enjoyable with a few epic failures on the others, i hit a proper wall on all them nasty high gradient buggars


----------



## Boris Bajic (5 Aug 2013)

MickeyBlueEyes said:


> I don't know the hill in Richmond Park so can't comment on that, but, a rule I follow is not to change gear whilst climbing. Select your gear just before you hit the bottom of the hill, comes with practice to gauge the right one but doesn't take long. If it's a short sharp climb, out of the saddle all the way, a long less-of-a-gradient hill in the saddle, differing grades means in and out to suit, but always in the same gear.


 
I liked this. I still sometimes see a hill and try to think of a gear that will get me to the top.

I may be wrong, but I suspect that much of your riding was done before they invented these new-fangled, flappy-button, Ergo-Sex-Dango thingummies on the brake lever.

Although I now have Ergos on everything except the MTB and the fixed-gear, my brain is still in 1982 and I look (before a climb) for a single gear that will get me up.

Before Ergo-shifts, did anyone actually change gear out of the saddle?


----------



## Dan B (5 Aug 2013)

Boris Bajic said:


> Before Ergo-shifts, did anyone actually change gear out of the saddle?


People with bar-end shifters, perhaps


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (5 Aug 2013)

Boris Bajic said:


> I liked this. I still sometimes see a hill and try to think of a gear that will get me to the top.
> 
> I may be wrong, but I suspect that much of your riding was done before they invented these new-fangled, flappy-button, Ergo-Sex-Dango thingummies on the brake lever.


 I started road riding in 2010, straight in with Ultegra shifters. I've never experienced down tube shifters yet. I've a Raleigh Pro Race which I'm currently working on for a winter bike so won't be long though.


----------



## hopless500 (5 Aug 2013)

ColinJ said:


> I _know_ what hills are - here's the profile of a little ride round this area ...
> 
> View attachment 27051


----------



## nickyboy (5 Aug 2013)

Mickthemove said:


> Cheers Nickyboy, got it mixed up, it was snake pass at the weekend then Mam tor with a nasty one at Charlesworth before them both, Safe to say Snake pass was the most enjoyable with a few epic failures on the others, i hit a proper wall on all them nasty high gradient buggars


 

Mam Tor I reckon is one of the hardest climbs in the Peak District so no shame in having a rest on the way up. If you're getting up the Snake then your fitness is getting there. There are loads of similar climbs in the area like Isle of Skye (Greenfield to Holmfirth), Rushop Edge (Chapel to Castleton). Give Long Hill (Whaley Bridge to Buxton) a try. 5 miles @ 3% is good fun


----------



## Accy cyclist (5 Aug 2013)

Here is a *serious hill!! *https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=w...bgIMmM0wWwr4HIAg&ved=0CEUQsAQ&biw=800&bih=485 I climbed it yesterday in the pouring rain,with a trail of irate motorists behind me. I enjoyed the experience,even if they didn't!!


----------



## Fasta Asloth (5 Aug 2013)

Hill Wimp said:


> Im holding you to this


 
If you havent already then have a go at Whitedown Lane (http://app.strava.com/segments/626946) and will make broomfield feel a bit easier next time you try it.....


----------



## ColinJ (5 Aug 2013)

Accy cyclist said:


> Here is a *serious hill!! *https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=whalley nab&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=eur-UbbgIMmM0wWwr4HIAg&ved=0CEUQsAQ&biw=800&bih=485 I climbed it yesterday in the pouring rain,with a trail of irate motorists behind me. I enjoyed the experience,even if they didn't!!


That is one steep local (ish) hill that I haven't tackled yet, but it is on my to-climb list! Nearby Birdy Brow is another.


----------



## hopless500 (5 Aug 2013)

I have come to the the conclusion (based on a close study of OH and other loonies members of this forum), those that *like *hill climbing have a screw loose. Or possibly several.
I mean...... really..... *what* is enjoyable about puffing and panting up a bloomin' hill and nearly expiring?????? It's not put there as a personal challenge for the loonies hill climbing oddballs  people (really) - it's there because it was in the way when they built the roads!


----------



## ianrauk (5 Aug 2013)

hopless500 said:


> I have come to the the conclusion (based on a close study of OH and other loonies members of this forum), those that *like *hill climbing have a screw loose. Or possibly several.
> I mean...... really..... *what* is enjoyable about puffing and panting up a bloomin' hill and nearly expiring?????? It's not put there as a personal challenge for the loonies hill climbing oddballs  people (really) - it's there because it was in the way when they built the roads!


 


A sense of achievement.
I have lost count the number of times I have been with people and seen them absolutely shattered but elated that they have conquered a hill that had previously defeated them.


----------



## hopless500 (5 Aug 2013)

I never feel elated - just bloody grateful
I cannae do it. Bottom gear. Slower than 3BM's slug too I reckon


----------



## Boris Bajic (5 Aug 2013)

I run 39/23 on 700c 23s as the lowest ratio: A proper gentleman's gear on a proper (metal) bicycle.

People tear past me on Malvern ascents, then I get to the top and see that they have thee chainrings. Three!!!!

Three chainrings.... It even sounds silly to say. A small one, a slightly smaller one and a tiny one!

I couldn't make it up! THREE chainrings! They'll be building bicycles out of carbon fibre and titanium next.

Sometimes I simply do not know what the world's coming to.


----------



## Hacienda71 (5 Aug 2013)

Mickthemove said:


> Cheers Nickyboy, got it mixed up, it was snake pass at the weekend then Mam tor with a nasty one at Charlesworth before them both, Safe to say Snake pass was the most enjoyable with a few epic failures on the others, i hit a proper wall on all them nasty high gradient buggars


 
The Brickworks is a great climb and not far from you at Rostherne. Head to Adlington then upto Pott Shrigley and you will see the Old Brickworks signposted just after Mottram Hall hotel. You can then head down to Whaley Bridge to go up Long Hill to Buxton or up past Wingatherer to the Goyt Valley. It is a little steeper than the Cat and Fiddle and The Snake but not too hard and far far less traffic.


----------



## Mickthemove (6 Aug 2013)

Hacienda71 said:


> The Brickworks is a great climb and not far from you at Rostherne. Head to Adlington then upto Pott Shrigley and you will see the Old Brickworks signposted just after Mottram Hall hotel. You can then head down to Whaley Bridge to go up Long Hill to Buxton or up past Wingatherer to the Goyt Valley. It is a little steeper than the Cat and Fiddle and The Snake but not too hard and far far less traffic.


 
Cheers Hacienda, we are going out via Wilmlow to pott Shrigley on Sat, then poss up to polocinis then back Hale so will work in the Brickworks! thanks


----------



## Mickthemove (12 Aug 2013)

Hacienda71 said:


> The Brickworks is a great climb and not far from you at Rostherne. Head to Adlington then upto Pott Shrigley and you will see the Old Brickworks signposted just after Mottram Hall hotel. You can then head down to Whaley Bridge to go up Long Hill to Buxton or up past Wingatherer to the Goyt Valley. It is a little steeper than the Cat and Fiddle and The Snake but not too hard and far far less traffic.


 

Had a good ride up the brickworks on Sat, thanks for the nod on that, Down into Whaley Bridge and then a proper downhill blast down on the A6 to the Poynton turn, Great fun!


----------



## Hacienda71 (12 Aug 2013)

Mickthemove said:


> Had a good ride up the brickworks on Sat, thanks for the nod on that, Down into Whaley Bridge and then a proper downhill blast down on the A6 to the Poynton turn, Great fun!


If you want to extend that run there is a right turn in Kettleshulme which takes you up past Windgatherer to Pyms Chair where you can drop down into the Goyt Valley via The Street and then climb out of there to the Cat and Fiddle road.


----------



## cd365 (13 Aug 2013)

There is a long uphill drag on my commute that I used to seriously struggle on. This morning I saw a cyclist about 150 yards in front of me, wondered if I would catch him by the top. Within 300 yards I had caught him and gone past him like he was standing still


----------



## gbs (15 Aug 2013)

ahha! The old NvS sniping! why is it always the Nside that feels they have to snipe?

I lived (and cycled) in Yorkshire as a boy and got into cycling seriously a few years ago here in the SE so maybe I have a more balanced view. OP's implicit point is that a challenge beyond the norm for your territory or experience is potentially exhausting/knackering. I say: do not be hard on yourself and accept that effort and time are required to build the technique/physical and mental stamina. My great cycling buddy will admit to finding Broomfield Hill difficult but every year he takes a week in the Alps in his stride. FWIW, my view is that "if you think you can not do it there is no risk that that you will be wrong". So, spin away and keep positive.


----------

